# Polder grenznah



## wowa.krohmer (26. August 2015)

Hey,

Ich möchte mich nun auf hecht probieren... Ich hab leider noch keine Ahnung wie ich ein Gewässer beobachten soll um zu erfahren wie der hecht- bzw Fischbesatz allgemein darin aussieht.
Worauf ich hinaus möchte ist, ob jemand einen polder oder Gewässer mit nem gesunden hechtbestand kennt. Gerne auf der Höhe von emmerich oder Ecke venlo... Wohne in Kalkar und so 50km würd ich gerne fahren plus/minus.

Wie siehts in solchen Gewässern mit GuFis aus ? Was für eine bebleiung benutze ich z.b?

Macht mein Wobbler das mit, mit einer lauftiefe von ca 1,5-2m ?

Danke


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. August 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*

Im Grunde genommen kannst du dich am besten mit einem guten Spinner ausrüsten und Meter machen an den Poldern. Wenn die Hechte nicht gerade einen Fressstreik haben - kommt auch vor  - dann sollte man schnell feststellen ob Hechte da sind.... was meistens der Fall ist.

Fangen kann man die meistens dann überall aber solch kleine Wehre und Überbrückungen (für Felder und c.o.) sind oft gute Stellen.


----------



## Carpdr (26. August 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*

Moin, 

ergänzend sollte man aber sagen, dass es in Limburg keine Polder gibt. Die befinden sich dann eher in Nord-Holland.
Ist mir jedenfalls nicht anders bekannt.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## wowa.krohmer (26. August 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*

Und wie siehts im Gelderland aus carpdr ?

@bieberpelz: und wie "checke" ich Gewässer nach anderen Fischen aus ? Die meisten schreiben ja immer Gewässer vorher anschauen etc... Und die wissen wo der Anhang da ist usw.... Soll ich da tauchen gehen oder wie läuft das ab ?


----------



## Ein_Angler (26. August 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Und wie siehts im Gelderland aus carpdr ?




Da sieht es genauso aus, du musst schon Google maps anschmeissen, und dir die polder anschauen. Siehst aber nur mit genug Zoom, zwischen Enkhuizen und Amstardam da kannste Strecke machen.


----------



## zorra (26. August 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*



wowa.krohmer schrieb:


> Und wie siehts im Gelderland aus carpdr ?
> 
> @bieberpelz: und wie "checke" ich Gewässer nach anderen Fischen aus ? Die meisten schreiben ja immer Gewässer vorher anschauen etc... Und die wissen wo der Anhang da ist usw.... Soll ich da tauchen gehen oder wie läuft das ab ?


 ....die Polder-Beeken in Gelderland stehen noch voll kraut da solltes du warten bis im Winter warten wenn du ungeübt bis.
gr.zorra


----------



## loete1970 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*

In Winterswijk gibt es einige Polder. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob die zu befischen sind????


----------



## Checco (2. September 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*

Polder dann wohl eher in Nord Holland und da kann in jeden noch so kleinen Tümpel was sitzen.
Im Sommer aber eher schwierig weil ziemlich zugewachsen.
Wir waren immer im November Polderangeln...


----------



## wowa.krohmer (2. September 2015)

*AW: Polder grenznah*



Checco schrieb:


> Polder dann wohl eher in Nord Holland und da kann in jeden noch so kleinen Tümpel was sitzen.
> Im Sommer aber eher schwierig weil ziemlich zugewachsen.
> Wir waren immer im November Polderangeln...




Ich werde es auch in den späteren Monaten probieren... Ist doch auch viel zu heiß jetzt für die


----------

